
Driverless shuttle bus crashes just after launch in Las Vegas - djsumdog
http://www.techocean.tk/2017/11/driverless-shuttle-bus-crashes-just.html
======
TheMiddleMan
A truck ran into the shuttle.

“The shuttle did what it was supposed to do, in that it’s sensors registered
the truck and the shuttle stopped to avoid the accident,” the city said in a
statement. “Unfortunately the delivery truck did not stop and grazed the front
fender of the shuttle. Had the truck had the same sensing equipment that the
shuttle has the accident would have been avoided.”

~~~
jacquesm
I drive a lot professionally, and on a daily basis I have to fix someone
else´s mistake, and on a daily basis someone else will fix a mistake I make.
The errors made by humans are a very large factor (probably more than 90%) of
the accidents that we are involved in. At the same time the vast majority of
would be accidents get fixed by our flexibility.

It makes me wonder if a human were at the wheel of that shuttle if the
accident would have been avoided or not, it is not 100% clear cut to me that
this accident would have happened in that scenario as well.

At a guess self driving cars will work very well with other self driving cars
because they are hopefully never making any mistakes in the first place. But
for now they will have to share the roads with us fallible humans and if that
causes accidents like these to be far more frequent then that too is some kind
of failure.

~~~
danmaz74
I guess that a lot (if not most) of the learning that Waymo and others are
doing is exactly about how to deal with humans (car drivers, cyclists,
pedestrians etc.)

------
gumby
Title is backwards: "Driverless shuttle is crashed into by driver just after
launch in Las Vegas

~~~
winslow
Yup definitely implies that the shuttle crashed. Clickbait title.

------
f_allwein
Down for me. Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?source=hp&ei=Hv...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?source=hp&ei=HvYDWuvxD4rQkwXvvpaoCA&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.techocean.tk%2F2017%2F11%2Fdriverless-
shuttle-bus-crashes-
just.html&oq=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.techocean.tk%2F2017%2F11%2Fdriverless-
shuttle-bus-crashes-just.html&gs_l=mobile-gws-
hp.12...4848.13977.0.15530.8.8.0.4.4.0.149.939.0j7.8.0....0...1.1j2.64.mobile-
gws-hp..0.7.511.3..0j41j46j0i46k1.261.6Ivhl1Axtwg)

------
vladimirralev
At this point many competitors have an incentive to provoke this type of crash
and make negative news. They can do it for very cheap relative to what's at
stake, given that most of the damages will paid by insurance. It doesn't even
matter who is at fault. They can pay drivers to "find bugs" or test their
competitor's car reaction to certain edge cases.

------
dexwiz
> Had the truck had the same sensing equipment that the shuttle has the
> accident would have been avoided.

Of course the answer is to add more sensors.

~~~
taneq
Well, I guess we _could_ just burn all the automatic weaving looms...

------
huhtenberg
Original:
[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-41923814](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-41923814)

Mods?

~~~
microcolonel
Yeah, this domain is on my blacklist. The link should definitely be changed.

